# cant login to shoptemp



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Everytime I want to login to shoptemp to post a review, it takes me back to gbatemp front page with this link: http://gbatemp.net/i-templogin?shoptemp=1.


----------



## Costello (Nov 10, 2011)

noted. to fix...
in the meantime you can login using facebook


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 10, 2011)

Costello said:


> noted. to fix...
> in the meantime you can login using facebook


thanks costello!
but I dont have a facebook account


----------



## T3GZdev (Nov 23, 2011)

i cant log in either 
was just trying, not logging me in.


----------



## alphamule (Nov 25, 2011)

Same.  I thought it was just because I have less than 100 posts.  Dang, seems there's a bug on some browsers at least.  I have cookies and javascript enabled for this site so it should work...  Firefox users?  I could try it on IE8 to see if it's just the browser.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 25, 2011)

I use firefox if that matters


----------



## T3GZdev (Dec 12, 2011)

the lion guy above told me.


> sorry man shoptemp got shut down by paypal/nintendo about a year ago.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 13, 2011)

t377y000 said:


> the lion guy above told me.
> 
> 
> > sorry man shoptemp got shut down by paypal/nintendo about a year ago.


That was the shop.

This is not the shop.


----------

